# Sneaky Stuff



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The professional shops in my area get hit quite frequently by OSHA, and unannounced...of course. One of the shops had sneaky techniques to avoid citations.

They had mounted above their tablesaws remotely activated blade guards that they could manually move down over the blade. Warnings of an inspection were given by a receptionist in the front office by a "panic" button that alerted the shop. 

It's obvious who this benefited.


----------

